# Babies head pressing on my bladder.



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi there

I'm 30 weeks and I'm really starting to feel uncomfortable the baby has been head down from my last scan at 23 weeks but its only now that i really feel pressure on my bladder it feels like i need to urgently go to wee but then it suddenly disappears but it hurts when baby is moving about.  In the evening baby loves to get active and this is when it hurts as i can feel huge movements above my Pubic bone where i suppose the head to be is,  Would it be baby engaging itself or is it too early for that

Is there any advice or is it all part and parcel of pregnancy. 

Many thanks shye xxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

what you are describing is most likely to be the babies head 'bouncing' on your bladder, and yes its all part of being pregnant.

As long as you don't have any symptoms of having a urine infection (burning etc) you'll be fine, although you'll know where all the toilets are anywhere you go!!

Take care x


----------

